# Ajax The Great!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is my new nubian buck 3 years old and i will get better pics

Hes huge no joke 

How is he? He throws spots on his kids which i like and big and meaty also and good dairy lines


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a question though... 
Why are some nubian bucks smaller? Some nubians have big deep heads and some are small and same with body


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Big boy! No different than people. Lots of factors for different size from genetics to diet.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks does he look to be in good shape?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He seems to be. He certainly isn't thin. Maybe could use a copper bolus but really not bad.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks illl pick some up most likely i would need to order it online


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Some better pics 
Input appreciated thanks
His father is saada kings ransom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a big goat that's for sure.

He seem sick or not well to me, his head/tail down.
Is he eating, acting normal?

He has patches of hair gone, any lice? How is his skin, rough, scaly, or just bald?

Feed him a little flax seed with his grain, just sprinkle a little on top. 

Definitely copper deficient, has fishtail. Needs copper bolus, if you haven't done so.

Get a temp on him in case. If it is normal give probiotics and fortified vit B complex shot SQ for a few days.

Get a fecal for worms and cocci as well. 

Loose salt and minerals free choice.

Good hay

Anytime you introduce new feed, grain, do it slowly and gradually, then increase as time goes by until you get the amount to where it should be.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He needs a little TLC. We recently saw a herd of sheep - all dirty white, but there in the mix was one with a tail up. That's when I realized it was a shaggy, long, curly haired white goat mixed in with the sheep. Goats that are happy and feeling well will have their tails up. Once he adjusts to his new home and gets some TLC- He's going to look great with his tail up and flagging happily.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No hes not sick he was just posing lol ill check today if it is rough or scaly 
He eats vigrously and always comes running 
Yeah i need to buy copper bolus is that something i get at the vet?
When i let him out in pasture he always has his tail up


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is some pics and no its not scabby 
And i checked his neck it looks clean i added a pic thanks


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can either order copper bolus online or some Tractor Supply stores are beginning to carry it. Here is the most popular:

http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363568-ultracruz-goat-copper-bolus.html

That buck will likely need two 4 gram boluses and then re-assess in 3 months. It should get rid of that copper color on some parts of his fur.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's right! You were asking about the loose salt and minerals. He needs that free choice.

I order mine. UltraCruz Goat Copper Bolus» for adults. I give one 4 gram bolus to my adults, it is underdosing, but you do not want to overdose it. Overdosing can kill the goat. I use a Calf Bolus gun, I put the bolus in the gun and then surround it with a piece of grain so it holds it in there, then place it to the back of the inner mouth and shoot it in there. DO not go straight in the middle, then I will try to give a little grain in hand to ensure it is swallowed. http://www.amazon.com/Neogen-089714...704884&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=bolus+gun+calf

If I see the fishtail not go away by 4 months or the hair not looking really nice. I will then give another one. 
Remember, some grains or the loose salt and minerals have it in it so by underdosing, we can regulate and observe, the goats body will let us know how much, if anything more they need.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=UltraCruz%20Goat%20Copper%20Bolus%C2%BB%20for%20adults

The skin is smooth looking, I would try to copper bolus him, have loose salt and minerals free choice and see if that helps.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok sure ill check those items out 
And is smooth looking skin bad? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it isn't bad at all, the skin is letting us know that mites or lice are not present, if smooth and with no flaking, scabs.

With a certain type of lice though early on, you will see little black bugs on the goat and the goat will itch a lot.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He does scratch him self he stands up on 2 feet and moves side to side on the chainlink the top is kinda sharp maybe he likes it 
The first pic is his neck skin its so white 
And clean
So should i treat for lice or mites? Or try copper bolus?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It won't hurt to treat for lice if he is itching.

Also make sure he gets some zinc in his diet, some grains or loose salt and minerals have them.

You can feed a little bit of sunflower seeds or flax seed, sprinkled on his grain.

Yes, copper bolus too.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks

So regular sunseeds at the grocery store? Or is it special? And same with flax? Thx


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Black oil sunflower seeds. Only that type. You can usually find it as bird feed.


----------

